# Immigration And Customs Enforcement A History



## itsallaboutattitude (Jul 16, 2018)

https://www.ice.gov/history

ICE is just under 20 years old. 

It was formed in 2003, after the towers came down. 

It was formed as a part of the Homeland Security Act of March 2003.

What was created can be undone.


----------

